# Jump Approach



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i dont know if you can critique this picture but i was wondering if this is a good approach to the jump ?
TIA


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

you are going at the two-piont to fast, just stay relaxed until his legs start to go over the jump!


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

well yes you are going in to two point a little early however i would rather see you do this then to wait and get left behind and hit your horse in the mouth....but i agree just try relaxing a little and wait for the horse to jump into you....how long have you been jumping? You seem like you have a pretty solid position...keep up the good work!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i have been jumping sense august 2007 and i haven't had a lesson ... so i am just trying to learn by what people have to say! Thanks for you comment ... i do appreciate it :]


----------



## LizAndCollin101 (Jul 10, 2008)

Perhaps a little more impulsion. I dont think there is any harm in getting in your 2point seat that early.. and is just me or is your horse not really going to jump that cross in the middle? He looks like he's edging to the left.

Hope It Helps


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thanks :] and she is jumping towards the middle ... its just the angle of the picture:]


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Sit up, you really don't want to be out of the saddle that early just in case your horse stops.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

I agree that you shouldn't be in your 2pt so early. It also looks like you are bracing your feet against your stirrups - at least the left one, although I can't see either leg very well. It looks like you're leaning to the left (lower shoulder) but your approach appears straight. Does your horse tend to jump to the left or right?


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

LizAndCollin101 said:


> I dont think there is any harm in getting in your 2point seat that early..


 
Unless he stops and then she is jumping the jump and the horse isn't


----------



## fedex (Nov 14, 2008)

You've lost your contact by dropping your hands. Also, your shoulders are rounded.
You are ahead of your horse. You need to sit back, wait with your horse, and let her bring you up.

Jumping ahead has several causes. 
The rider is trying to "help" their horse and jump it for them.
They are defensive and are trying to get a good distance.

Your position looks a little defensive to me. Be confident! You are taking your horse, your horse is not taking you! 
You need to open your shoulders, sit back, and wait. Just wait. Your horse will bring you up. When you tip forward like that, you are putting too much weight on the forehand and making it harder for her to jump. You need to make sure you are not interfering with the jump process.

Also, keep jumping cross rails. It looks like you are off to the right side of the jump. Make sure you jump in the middle. Cross rails are a good way to practice jumping in the middle.

Good luck!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Boots? when you jump i would make sure your horse has some type of boot on for support.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I hope you don't mind but I edited the pic a little to see where your reins are at...









I think you have approached this jump very well. You still have a nice contact with the horses mouth and as long as your hands followed this as you went over, perfect!
I don't think you look in two point yet, I think it is where you are at in the canter stride, you are slightly forward, which means your body is following the movement, your shoulders look a little rounded but the relaxed look of your elbows means that you are perfectly compensating with the rocking motion of the canter stride. But as far as I can tell you appear to be seated still.
Your eyes are up, I can't see your leg cause of the standard but they look forward judging by the toe I can see on the left. So as long as your weight stayed in your feet you would be in a good position over the jump.
The only thing I would say to correct would be to straighten yourself a little in the saddle, your hips look a little uneven, you are popping the right one out and dropping the left shoulder, maybe from a turn into the jump?
I would say you have a great approach to the jump, if you could get some videos or photos from straight on the side we can probably give a better critique as such.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thank you all very much .. i am trying to work on all of it ;] 

and pinto pony i don't mind that you edited it at all :]


----------



## EAshowjumper (Apr 17, 2009)

its seems that others are reffering to "two point" as the position of your upper body on the approach. you shouldnt be "leaning forward". you should be in two point, your butt out of the saddle, with your hip angle opened and leg secure with a deep heel. your anticipating the distance. count the strides to the fence in your head as you approach, and try not to duck over the fence. let the horse do the work-its tons easier!!!:lol::lol::lol:good luck and have fun!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

It looks like hes goin jump sideways did you feel that?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My instructor gave me a great visual to work on the rounded shoulders. It also helps you sit more upright and gets your horse off his forehand before the jump since it serves as a small half halt. The description is "open you cabinet". Picture your arms/shoulders as cabinet doors. It's a subtle movement. Nothing else is involved other than realigning your shoulders. You don't want to do something big and throw your horse off balance. A few strides before the fence, open your cabinet. I couldn't believe how much difference it made. It's good to practice while your just cantering around in a light seat.


----------

